# New Arrival - I Finally Got One.



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

I finally bagged one......Hamilton Vanhorn Electric. Of course it arrived the day after I had left for work :cry2: , but at least it'll be there when I get home. :tongue2:

Sellers pictures for now.




























Cheers from chilly Northern Alberta


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Well done Larry - Looks a lovely piece - Health to wear ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice mate -very retro


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice Larry. Love those Van Horns. What's not to love with solid gold?

Must really be either NOS or seldom worn because it appears to have the original battery in it.

Enjoy it when you get back to civilization.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

:toot:

Congratulations Larry, Enjoy!

(Waits for Paul to come along and post pictures of the 7 or 8 he owns :lol: )

Even the box is superb looking on the picture Larry, a great find and looks top be in super condition :yes:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice Van Horn Larry....all serious Hamilton collectors need an example of this model.



mel said:


> (Waits for Paul to come along and post pictures of the 7 or 8 he owns :lol: )


No, I only have one...the solid gold cases mean I can only afford one  but it is a nice one :yes:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Nice Van Horn Larry....all serious Hamilton collectors need an example of this model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a niece piece of kit Larry hope you enjoy it


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Gee Paul, even I have two. As my son says, the white dial for daytime wear and the black dial for night. :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Gee Paul, even I have two. As my son says, the white dial for daytime wear and the black dial for night. :lol:


Will Black and White Titans do Bill? :huh:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I guess they'll have to do if you can't go for the real thing, Paul :lol:

Side note I called Chicago and he will be answering you. I sent you an email about it.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> I guess they'll have to do if you can't go for the real thing, Paul :lol:
> 
> Side note I called Chicago and he will be answering you. I sent you an email about it.


So spill the beans..........is Paul buying two or one?

I hope you get one Paul.

:rltb:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I told him to look for an email from you also Larry.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> I guess they'll have to do if you can't go for the real thing, Paul :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Larry from Calgary said:


>


Beautiful Larry. I like the case shape and thats a lovely looking movement.

A perfect dress watch.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> I told him to look for an email from you also Larry.


Thanks Bill.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

100th post at this forum!!! Let me participate in this Van Horn fest. Here's my Van Horn:










Yep, the photo is taken on the cover of Rene Rondeau's book "The Watch of the Future". As I am currently Ventura free, I am only putting up the picture of my Van Horn. I do have a nice Spectra though. We'll leave that one for another day.

Here's the watch without the prop:










And here, in all its glory, it a picture of the book cover, unadorned. If you don't have a copy, I urge you to buy one from Rene on his website.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Gee Paul, even I have two. As my son says, the white dial for daytime wear and the black dial for night. :lol:


one gorgeous watch is this-but if youve got two-????


----------



## sonic (Dec 13, 2008)

Timetraveller said:


> Nice mate -very retro


Nice h34r:


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Nice watch, I like the lugs & markers.


----------

